# Killington shills infesting A-Zone....



## Highway Star (Nov 11, 2008)

Curiously, it seems that A-Zone has a large number of Pro-Killington shills this year.  Not sure of how many of them actually work for the mountain, or how many only ski there a couple times a year....or have some other motive.

Over at K-zone, we only have to deal with one who posts alot, skiingsnow.....he actually gets a $300 kickback from Killington every two weeks, and Tom Horrocks writes some of his posts.

Some of the opinions spouted here are quite hilarious and way off from popular opinion at Killington.  Many people still rabidly hate POWDR, but some are coming around with the changes this year.  They have a long way to go before any neutral person with half a brain would say that they are doing a good job overall.......

.....funny how that there's so many people here that are pro Killington any chance they get.....HUMMMM.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Killington really pays one of the dudes..LMFAO..here in PA there are lots of people who think about Killington as "The Mecca" for skiing in the east.  I think of Stowe as that place but Stowe hasn't opened yet this season and doesn't have the snowmaking capacity that the Big K has..If Killington can do the May thing again..I'll praise them till the cows come home..


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

It's a major conspiracy. You found us out. Damn!

:lol:


----------



## jerryg (Nov 11, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> .....funny how that there's so many people here that are pro Killington any chance they get.....HUMMMM.




There is a much larger number of people who could care less about Killington as an operation, but respect it as a traditional ski institution. Reading about Powdr and KMart is a like some really bad episodes of Dawson's Creek. People can't seem to make up their minds if they hate the place or love it again. I figure if is't mid-May and they spin a lift, I'll go 'cause no one else is, but I can't say as thought I like some of the rude folks in the lift lines. :smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

jerryg said:


> Reading about Powdr and KMart is a like some really bad episodes of Dawson's Creek.



There were good episodes of Dawson's Creek?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 11, 2008)

That is kind of funny. 

We all have some sort of bias about something. 


 Sugarbush, Mt snow, Jay and Cannon get alot of good support here. Even Western Mass and Ct areas get some love. 

 There are some like me who really are SR and Sugaloaf fans. 

 I don't know many who  really don't see  K 's infulence and understand it.  Shill for them.  Probably not.    Get paid for posting, good stuff.  I got the wrong job. H. Star  I like your excitement.  You are kind of off on this post IMO.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Get paid for posting, good stuff.  I got the wrong job. H. Star  I like your excitement.  You are kind of off on this post IMO.



Nope. He called us out. Let's just own up to it. In fact, Highway Star, you and I are the only actual people posting here. Everybody else is just an alias of mine. Well, except for GSS. I couldn't make up the shit he posts...

Cripes, Highway Star - you've reached a whole new level of tooldom with this. :roll:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

K is making snow. What's there to hate if you wanna ski a coupla days within 5-6 hours of driving next week?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cripes, Highway Star - you've reached a whole new level of tooldom with this. :roll:



It gets even better.  :lol:

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24618

btw, where are the pro killington hordes on here?  BigK?  he's a kzone alias mr. highwaygnar.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> It gets even better.  :lol:
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24618
> 
> btw, where are the pro killington hordes on here?  BigK?  he's a kzone alias mr. highwaygnar.



Sweet! Thanks for the plug, Highway Gnar! :beer:


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nope. He called us out. Let's just own up to it. In fact, Highway Star, you and I are the only actual people posting here. Everybody else is just an alias of mine. Well, except for GSS. I couldn't make up the shit he posts...
> 
> Cripes, Highway Star - you've reached a whole new level of tooldom with this. :roll:



Just an observation about the current state of A-Zone.  I don't think you're a shill, Greg.

K-zone shill discussion...

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forum...t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

I wonder if I can proposition Tenney to pay me to right some positive posts throughout the season  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> There were good episodes of Dawson's Creek?



Don't know.  I just turned off the sound and check out the eye candy


----------



## jerryg (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> There were good episodes of Dawson's Creek?



I'm not sure I can answer that honestly, but I will say it was when Katie Holmes was still the girl next door and well, let's just stops there... 8)


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> K-zone shill discussion...
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forum...t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search



Do me a favor and throw up a free plug on Epic too... :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 11, 2008)

More K-Shills........

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forum...t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Don't know.  I just turned off the sound and check out the eye candy



Back in the day when Katy Holmes was hot....  That blonde chick never did it for me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> There were good episodes of Dawson's Creek?



Hahaha..Dawsons Creek..James VanDerBeeks little brother was in my year at UVM..


----------



## RENO (Nov 11, 2008)

HersheyHighwayStar is an idiot...

Carry on...:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

A good site to check out is www.paskiandride.com

there is a politics forum and I post over there as well..


----------



## BigK (Nov 11, 2008)

And how many skiing related forums does Highi'mgay Star post on??


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A good site to check out is www.paskiandride.com
> 
> there is a politics forum and I post over there as well..




come on over to www.2knees.com.  its a hooot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> come on over to www.2knees.com.  its a hooot.



Sorry I can't look at porn at work..:smash:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> .....he actually gets a $300 kickback from Killington every two weeks, and Tom Horrocks writes some of his posts.



WTF!  I only get $150 a month and have to write all my own posts!:smash:






Only kidding.  I go to K a few times a year, and get in 15 to 20 days there.  I have enjoyed my visits there and so long as I'm consider each trip a "success" I will continue to ski there and speak positively of my trips.  So does that make me a "shill"?  Am I a "shill" because I because I spend my $ at local business up there when I go out to dinner or for a drink?  Am I a shill because I stay in places owned by people who live there year round, instead of staying at the Ramada in Rutland and have the profits leave the local economy? 

I was trying to give you a second chance, because your posts have been more...well though out...for lack of a better term.  This was just way too off the wall for me.



Greg said:


> Nope. He called us out. Let's just own up to it. In fact, Highway Star, you and I are the only actual people posting here. Everybody else is just an alias of mine. Well, except for GSS. I couldn't make up the shit he posts...
> 
> Cripes, Highway Star - you've reached a whole new level of tooldom with this. :roll:



Actually, I think GSS is posting under several alias and will announce this at the end of the season with his combined post count total of over 30,000 posts! :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> WTF!  I only get $150 a month and have to write all my own posts!:smash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Greg charged me a penny a post..he'd have enough money for a lift ticket at Killington and maybe even a $15 burger, fries, soda lunch in the KBL..Killington Base Lodge..I think this thread is great because it's skiing and posting related..two things I enjoy..I sort of want an iphone so I can post on the lift..I'm not one of those who goes skiing to escape..I like to multi-task...if Blue mountain or Killington had a laudramat in the baselodge..I'd be on it like Greg on some Seeded Bumps..I figure during a 30 minute wash cycle I could get 2 laps off the K1 or 3 laps off Superstar..then into the dryer and more laps...then instead of doing a bunch of laudry after a ski trip..it would already be done..now that is MSY..Mad Steezy Yo...

If you stay at the Ramada in Rutland you are still helping the local economy..somebody is baking the muffins in the complimentary breakfast...cleaning the rooms...working the desk and what not.  But I find that it's sometimes easier to haggle..especially if you have cash with an owner of a lodging establishment instead of someone working for a big corporation if it's shoulder season.  

I only post as GSS...Although I'm a few frys short of a happy meal sometimes..I only have one screen-name..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If you stay at the Ramada in Rutland you are still helping the local economy..somebody is baking the muffins in the complimentary breakfast...cleaning the rooms...working the desk and what not.  But I find that it's sometimes easier to haggle..especially if you have cash with an owner of a lodging establishment instead of someone working for a big corporation if it's shoulder season.



yeah I know...it was a bad example, but best I could come up with on short notice.

I'll let you post whore away at Blue using my crackberry.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 11, 2008)

jerryg said:


> Reading about Powdr and KMart is a like some really bad episodes of Dawson's Creek.



LOL. That was good.

I only ski 2-3 days a year at Kmart, so my opinion is meaningless here.

But that comment was good for a laugh.

Because I don't have a home/favorite mountain the way some of y'all do (in this case, Kmart), I guess I have trouble understanding how it is that people get so angry over this stuff. If I owned a property at Kmart or a business that relied on it for income, that would be one thing (and maybe some of you do?), but otherwise, I can't see why folks don't just vote with their feet and go elsewhere.

Also, I am not quite sure I know what POWDR's major transgressions were last year. 

I know that they took over, warned that the mountain needed capital improvements and this might result in the cutback of some services, and then proceeded to have opening/closing dates much later/earlier than in past seasons/decades. I also gather that they made less snow generally, spun less lifts (perhaps?), and that they ruined BMMC somehow (not sure how...). Also, now I know they shut down the Killington Chat portion of their website bc they didn't like the content of it, which accrued as a result of their own failure to monitor it to the same degree that ASC had...

Can anyone give a quick, Cliff's Notes version of what else happened? Or correct me where I am off, which may be everywhere? This is for informational purposes only...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> LOL. That was good.
> 
> I only ski 2-3 days a year at Kmart, so my opinion is meaningless here.
> 
> ...



kchat was killed by asc, not powdr.  it went down in the beginning of the 04-05 season i believe.

i'll let the angy mob of killington fanatics answer the rest.

whoops, does that make me a schill?


----------



## BigK (Nov 11, 2008)

One major thing was none of the cutbacks and price increases were announced before the majority of people bought their passes to K last year. The closer and closer to the opening more and more negatives kept coming out of the mountain ( Lifts and Lodges Closed)  Basically it was really questionable business practices by Powdr. People were expecting since the pass prices went up, they would receive the same product or better. Not a sub par product.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> yeah I know...it was a bad example, but best I could come up with on short notice.
> 
> I'll let you post whore away at Blue using my crackberry.



Trust me I will....I really enjoyed my stay at the Best Western in Rutland..the Suite was perfect for 3 guys or a small family because it had 2 queen sized beds and a pullout couch.  For a longer stay the full kitchen was a plus..but a mini-fridge is always good.  I've never stayed on the Killington mountain road..anybody have any $65-$90 a night recommendations..

I'm a new K-mart Homer/groupie/fanboy whatever.  My first trip to Killington and Vermont for that matter was in March of 1994..I went with my Dad and we stayed at the ValRoc motel..at the base of the old gondola..it snowed a solid 6+ inches on top of an icy base.  The Gondola was on windhold so we began on the Northeast passage chair and I only rode it twice..once getting off at midstation and hitting the short steepish pitches to the skiers right of the old triple in powder then taking it to the top..up Bear Mountain..Up Skye chair..down to Snowdon base over to Rams Head..and then lots of skiing in the basin..then a long ski down to the Sunrise lot..dinner at Caseys caboose...and then the other two days we started on Superstar chair which was actually the first high speed quad I ever rode..

In college I only skied Killington early and late season and then returned a few years ago for early season white ribbon of death action..

Aside from skiing deep powder...a day like April 19th at Killington when I skied with MadSkier and AllSkiing is what it's all about..fast cord first thing while the bumps are softening and then soft mushy bumps that you can ski right through..like in the picture on the ski Sundown ad...it's a ski area in New Hartford Connecticut..they have mogul competitions on January 24 and March 22 of 2009..there might be some AlpineZoners there goose stomping..Ya Heard!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

and here's how HS really feels about AZ...


			
				Highway Star on Killingtonzone.com said:
			
		

> Maybe we can send some traffic their way and crash their board.....



http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24618

  :blink::uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> and here's how HS really feels about AZ...
> 
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24618
> ...




Yeah and it only got 5 posts...the people who designed the killingtonzone.com are on something stronger than Long Trail Blackberry Wheat


----------



## evil (Nov 11, 2008)

Y'all can keep Kmart, Xanadu's where it's gonna be at!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

Killington is a joke.   It's all about everything I hate about skiing.  The only person I know who was a killington regular is the person who I reguard as one of the large self-absorbed A$$holes on the stowe lift lines.  He's all I ever really needed to know about that place....


----------



## evil (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> Killington is a joke.   It's all about everything I hate about skiing.  The only person I know who was a killington regular is the person who I reguard as one of the large self-absorbed A$$holes on the stowe lift lines.  He's all I ever really needed to know about that place....



heh heh heh


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> Killington is a joke.   It's all about everything I hate about skiing.  The only person I know who was a killington regular is the person who I reguard as one of the large self-absorbed A$$holes on the stowe lift lines.  He's all I ever really needed to know about that place....



Of course, because your experience with one person always accurately reflects an entire group, right?

Kind of backwards thinking if you ask me...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> Killington is a joke.   It's all about everything I hate about skiing.  The only person I know who was a killington regular is the person who I reguard as one of the large self-absorbed A$$holes on the stowe lift lines.  He's all I ever really needed to know about that place....




Have you ever skied Killington?  Lots of good, albeit overskied, terrain.


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Have you ever skied Killington?  Lots of good, albeit overskied, terrain.



I left jersey when I was 18.  Why would I want to go back.  
Greg...It's not my opinion that killington is a joke.  It actually is a joke.  Actually lots of jokes.  Afterall, it's where all the good trees are, esspecially the backside, and I hear there's a shuttle.  That type of experience is the absolute last thing I would want to spend even a minute of my free time "enjoying".  
The only thing they have going for them is their commitment to maintain their ROD longer then any other resort.  A good mtn. to me is an empty one.  It's not nearly as much about terrain as it is about snow conditions.  Some of my best days have been on glof courses on XC skis with a bro or two and a dog or two...Killington represents the opposite of all those things, and the one person who I know who goes on and on and on about the place is a tool among tools....as much as I do hate to generalize, that experience combined with the retarded nature of the argument represented here is enough to convince me.
That being said, when VT get hit with a dump, it's absolutely the place to be.  Every should go straight there, and hike the top for the secret bowls that take you off the backside to the waiting shuttle...and they always get more snow because they have the highest lift served terrain in the east.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> I left jersey when I was 18.  Why would I want to go back.
> Greg...It's not my opinion that killington is a joke.  It actually is a joke.  Actually lots of jokes.  Afterall, it's where all the good trees are, esspecially the backside, and I hear there's a shuttle.  That type of experience is the absolute last thing I would want to spend even a minute of my free time "enjoying".
> The only thing they have going for them is their commitment to maintain their ROD longer then any other resort.  A good mtn. to me is an empty one.  It's not nearly as much about terrain as it is about snow conditions.  Some of my best days have been on glof courses on XC skis with a bro or two and a dog or two...Killington represents the opposite of all those things, and the one person who I know who goes on and on and on about the place is a tool among tools....as much as I do hate to generalize, that experience combined with the retarded nature of the argument represented here is enough to convince me.
> That being said, when VT get hit with a dump, it's absolutely the place to be.  Every should go straight there, and hike the top for the secret bowls that take you off the backside to the waiting shuttle...and they always get more snow because they have the highest lift served terrain in the east.



I would bet you think 95% of the places I ski are jokes. To each his own.


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

perhaps....I bet you think my paycheck is a joke.  We all choose our own exsistance.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll cut HS some slack for such a lame post...it's probably getting lonely in Powdr Hateland. Kmart does have some awesome terrain....that comment should be worth at least $2.26 which I can then buy a share of AIG. :lol:


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> I left jersey when I was 18.  Why would I want to go back.
> Greg...It's not my opinion that killington is a joke.  It actually is a joke.  Actually lots of jokes.  Afterall, it's where all the good trees are, esspecially the backside, and I hear there's a shuttle.  That type of experience is the absolute last thing I would want to spend even a minute of my free time "enjoying".
> The only thing they have going for them is their commitment to maintain their ROD longer then any other resort.  A good mtn. to me is an empty one.  It's not nearly as much about terrain as it is about snow conditions.  Some of my best days have been on glof courses on XC skis with a bro or two and a dog or two...Killington represents the opposite of all those things, and the one person who I know who goes on and on and on about the place is a tool among tools....as much as I do hate to generalize, that experience combined with the retarded nature of the argument represented here is enough to convince me.
> That being said, when VT get hit with a dump, it's absolutely the place to be.  Every should go straight there, and hike the top for the secret bowls that take you off the backside to the waiting shuttle...and they always get more snow because they have the highest lift served terrain in the east.



wow i dont really like killington but you some issues with the place. but you are absolutly right it is the opposite of everything i like about a ski area.


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

I see it as a representation of our gross exsistance on this planet....other then that, I'm OK with it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> I see it as a representation of our gross exsistance on this planet....other then that, I'm OK with it.



out of curiosity, do you believe in farming?  I'm cool with your views and what you hope to enjoy while skiing, just wondering if those views extend towards other avenues in life where the environmental impacts are far greater than ski area development.  what about dam releases for white water?


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 11, 2008)

Keven, 
Just how do you know  skiing snow is getting a $300.00 dollar Payback.
It it true just because You say so?
Can you back it up with some facts?


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 11, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Have you ever skied Killington?  Lots of good, albeit overskied, terrain.



I would leave it at lots of terrain/  Good not so much


----------



## icedtea (Nov 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I would leave it at lots of terrain/  Good not so much



you must not know where to go.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2008)

2 pages in we started talking about Katie Holmes, and we're a bunch of shills?

Does not compute.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 11, 2008)

icedtea said:


> you must not know where to go.




You can drive up and look at the hill.  It what I would call mellow terrain.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 11, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> 2 pages in we started talking about Katie Holmes, and we're a bunch of shills?
> 
> Does not compute.



Katie Holmes is still HOT.  Shes a freak!! YUMMY


----------



## icedtea (Nov 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> You can drive up and look at the hill.  It what I would call mellow terrain.



if you are ever there after a decent dump i will take to some shit that is no where near mellow at all.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 11, 2008)

icedtea said:


> if you are ever there after a decent dump i will take to some shit that is no where near mellow at all.




Probably so.  If there is a decent dump there are many other places i would go that has much better terrain.


----------



## icedtea (Nov 11, 2008)

True, got a crib and a pass there so if I am on the E.C. I am there.. sometimes take a Jay trip.


----------



## BigK (Nov 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> You can drive up and look at the hill.  It what I would call mellow terrain.



You are a complete bro for that statement. Is that what you consider skiing? Driving up to a mountain looking at it, then finding a bar stool for the rest of your time. If K has a decent snow year. It is hard to beat! Bro.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 11, 2008)

BigK said:


> You are a complete bro for that statement. Is that what you consider skiing? Driving up to a mountain looking at it, then finding a bar stool for the rest of your time.



At your hill the best thing about it is the bars.


----------



## icedtea (Nov 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> At your hill the best thing about it is the bars.



wow, you really have not seen any of the goods at k.


----------



## BigK (Nov 11, 2008)

For anyone to go to a mountain and ski or ride there a few days and think they know it all is a moron in my book. I've been just about everywhere in the NE and you can't find another mountain that has it all like Killington does. Take your worthless babel somewhere else. Or when you have a clue about the terrain at Killington come back.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2008)

How can someone say with a straight face that there is nothing good at Killington? The place is massive. Unless you're a Poutty McPouttypants who just likes to talk smack about things that, really, noone else feels nearly as strong about as you, there's surely something somewhere on that mountain that you could consider good, or gnar, or whatever.

Do you like Killington? If so, great- go ski there. If not, great, don't ski there. The people who do will appreciate it. The people who don't might let you into their clubhouse. No girls allowed, though.


----------



## icedtea (Nov 11, 2008)

BigK said:


> For anyone to go to a mountain and ski or ride there a few days and think they know it all is a moron in my book. I've been just about everywhere in the NE and you can't find another mountain that has it all like Killington does. Take your worthless babel somewhere else. Or when you have a clue about the terrain at Killington come back.



i agree...

and i do not think i am a k schill. on the ec i have rode at mountain creek, blue, hunter, okemo, stratton, stowe, jay, mt. snow.

jay has some sick glades but without the natural its not a fun time.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Unless you're a Poutty McPouttypants



holy shit.  

that actually made me cringe.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 11, 2008)

BigK said:


> For anyone to go to a mountain and ski or ride there a few days and think they know it all is a moron in my book. I've been just about everywhere in the NE and you can't find another mountain that has it all like Killington does. Take your worthless babel somewhere else. Or when you have a clue about the terrain at Killington come back.




I have only skied there 5 6 times.  I got enough to Judge.   You dont hold a candlestick. Heck I dont even consider you a big hill in the east.  Cant find another mountain.  I think a couple hundred thousand did.  
HMMM  you are a tool of an employee to make posts like you just did.

I am guessing tool comes natural to you


----------



## icedtea (Nov 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I have only skied there* 5 6 times.*  I got enough to Judge.   You dont hold a candlestick. Heck I dont even consider you a big hill in the east.  Cant find another mountain.  I think a couple hundred thousand did.
> HMMM  you are a tool of an employee to make posts like you just did.
> 
> I am guessing tool comes natural to you



you def do not know k then. better that way we do not need more stashes gettin tracked or put on the map.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> Killington is a joke.   It's all about everything I hate about skiing.  The only person I know who was a killington regular is the person who I reguard as one of the large self-absorbed A$$holes on the stowe lift lines.  He's all I ever really needed to know about that place....



I bet you would have fun at Killington...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> I see it as a representation of our gross exsistance on this planet....other then that, I'm OK with it.



Whatever you're smoking..can I have some????  JD..be proud that you're from Jersey..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> You can drive up and look at the hill.  It what I would call mellow terrain.



now mind you, I'm far from a fan of Killington, but I think most eastern skiers would agree that outside of the slides, you can find just as challenging terrain there as you can at White Face.  

I do understand what you're saying a bit though.  I've never skied Whiteface, only driven to the base and my jaw dropped, which isn't the case for me when I drive up to K.  

That said, it does have steeps that rival just about anywhere in the east.  Unfortunately, they cleared those steeps as wide as a football field making the trails far easier to navigate.  I look at Superstar / Ovation and Outer Limits / Fiddle.  In both situations the mountain would be SO much better had they cut five narrow runs instead of two mega trails.  What was done to Double Dipper is a darn shame as well.

Killington also lacks a high speed cruiser with sustained pitch and vert like say Hayride at Stowe.

:lol: guess I can bash the place pretty quickly when I'm trying to defend it from what in my opinion is a bit harsh and whiteface elitist view you have of the place.


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> out of curiosity, do you believe in farming?  I'm cool with your views and what you hope to enjoy while skiing, just wondering if those views extend towards other avenues in life where the environmental impacts are far greater than ski area development.  what about dam releases for white water?



I try and live low impact and as a consumer, am concious about my choices of where my money goes.  I don't buy passes because I don't like what the ski areas do.  As a result I discovered lifts are for old ladie's stairs. I consume very little as compared to the average american,  My out door gear is made up of things other people throw away or things I can get free or cheap, and I use them until lthey are completely done.  I rarely buy anything new.  We compost.  We buy local as much as we can afford (thanks "free trade agreements")  I recreate locally as much as possible and If I drive I try and fill my car with people.  On the Whole, I feel that if every american made simple sacrafices, alot of "problems" would not exsist.  And a profrssional chef, I am more then aware of food source issues.  
I like to paddle creeks which, unless you live in Ashville, are all free flowing.
We all have to draw our own line in the sand and decide for ourselves what is and what is not worth it overall.
If you look closely enough, we are all contradictions.  One person can not say one way or another that their lifestyle is rightous and anothers is not.  But what we can and should expect out of eachother is a conciousness about what we consume and how that impacts the world, not just our town, or state or country.  I know that I am very concious of what I spend money on, and how big an impact I have on our enviornment.  I am very comfortable with the fact that I'm doing my part.  
Do I now have the right to an opinion or do I need to grow my own food, drive a grease car and bottle my own farts to run my earthship?


Up this a way, alot of people feel killington is less about the skiing and more about being back in the office on monday and telling coworkers "I skiied Killington this w/e."  The real ski experience was at Magic that w/e..and the folks who skiied there are back at work on Monday with the guys they skiied all w/e with, and they talk about all the Joey's they pulled out of the ditch on their way home....


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Whatever you're smoking..can I have some????  JD..be proud that you're from Jersey..



J(ersey)D(ave)


----------



## BigK (Nov 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I have only skied there 5 6 times.  I got enough to Judge.   You dont hold a candlestick. Heck I dont even consider you a big hill in the east.  Cant find another mountain.  I think a couple hundred thousand did.
> HMMM  you are a tool of an employee to make posts like you just did.
> 
> I am guessing tool comes natural to you




What is your home or favorite mountain in the East? I don't work for Killington.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> J(ersey)D(ave)



Cool...what exit are you from..:-D I love driving around the parking lot at Killington yelling JERSEY..in a loud obnoxious voice..you might think I'm lying but I do it everytime I'm at Killington..yes it's a little bit of NJ right in VT,,,In Vermont they say don't Jersey Vermont because the liberal hippies don't want high strung Jersey people in their state..well in Montana they say..don't Vermont Montana because the cowboys, ranchers, and good old boys don't want Latte sipping Liberals in their very conservative state..fun shit..

I just like to ski..and I get a kick out of all the Jersey Joeys at Killington, Hunter and especially my fabled Blue mountain...Jersey..whatyoutalkinbout..what what


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> J(ersey)D(ave)


oh crap...there's two of us:lol:

RootD(ave)KJ


----------



## icedtea (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cool...what exit are you from..:-D



98 biches!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> I
> Do I now have the right to an opinion or do I need to grow my own food, drive a grease car and bottle my own farts to run my earthship?




:lol:

no, I understand what you're saying.  People should be sensible about their place in the world.  For the record, I'm partially against localvorism when it comes to animal raising in New England as often times it's putting square pegs in round holes....cattle raised for beef in particular.  The land and climate really isn't suitable for beef production.  That's really the case for most of the country though.  California and the Pacific Northwest is the right terrain/climate for that.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

BigK said:


> What is your home or favorite mountain in the East? I don't work for Killington.



He's a Whiteface shill.


----------



## BigK (Nov 11, 2008)

The mighty Iceface. They really need a better website.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

BigK said:


> The mighty Iceface. They really need a better website.




you gotta take it to the hole stronger then that.  that's some weak sauce right there.

now try again.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

BigK said:


> The mighty Iceface. They really need a better website.



Ahahahahaha..totally the only ski areas I ski at have mad steezy websites..otherwise  they aren't legit..


----------



## BigK (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure steeze man.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

BigK said:


> I'm sure steeze man.



I'm sure you're lame..


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> no, I understand what you're saying.  People should be sensible about their place in the world.  For the record, I'm partially against localvorism when it comes to animal raising in New England as often times it's putting square pegs in round holes....cattle raised for beef in particular.  The land and climate really isn't suitable for beef production.  That's really the case for most of the country though.  California and the Pacific Northwest is the right terrain/climate for that.



Pigs and chicken turn your garbage into food.  Venison is a nice renewable red meat......


----------



## BigK (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahahahahaha..That's a knee slapper:smash:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't understand the point of this thread . . .

If you put a bunch of people together, there are going to be some people who like something, and some people who don't like it.  You could be talking about anything: Ice cream flavors, types of cars, ski areas . . .

On this site, there are people who like Killington, and people who don't (I guess I'd fall into the latter camp).  Why is that weird?  Just because people like what Killington is doing doesn't mean that they're "shills", does it?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> There were good episodes of Dawson's Creek?



Every episode that had Katie Holmes and Michelle Williams in it.:razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread . . .
> 
> If you put a bunch of people together, there are going to be some people who like something, and some people who don't like it.  You could be talking about anything: Ice cream flavors, types of cars, ski areas . . .
> 
> On this site, there are people who like Killington, and people who don't (I guess I'd fall into the latter camp).  Why is that weird?  Just because people like what Killington is doing doesn't mean that they're "shills", does it?


ya know, I just found out this weekend there's a whole group of people who don't like "stuff" in their ice cream, even chocolate chips.  I prefer my ice cream to have a bit of chunky to it.  Who knew


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought the implication from the first post was that there was pro killingtion propaganda being peddaled on this forum from people who may or maynot be affiliated with said Mtn., who may or may not be recieveing personal benefits from the spread of said bias information.  Tainting our little exsistance as a free flowing, free thinking group of people who spend too much time thinking about skiing.....


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> I thought the implication from the first post was that there was pro killingtion propaganda being peddaled on this forum from people who may or maynot be affiliated with said Mtn., who may or may not be recieveing personal benefits from the spread of said bias information.




in your honest (and i know it will be) opinion, what do you think?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

The really sad thing is HS posts the bomb and then just sits back and watches the carnage.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> holy shit.
> 
> that actually made me cringe.



I misspelled it like 25 times typing it.

Just wanted to highlight the kindergarten-ness of this thread.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> I thought the implication from the first post was that there was pro killingtion propaganda being peddaled on this forum from people who may or maynot be affiliated with said Mtn., who may or may not be recieveing personal benefits from the spread of said bias information.  Tainting our little exsistance as a free flowing, free thinking group of people who spend too much time thinking about skiing.....



Ahhh .  . I see . . .

Well I can rule myself out . . .

But I'm a pretty cheap sell out, too . . . 

So if anyone from Killington is paying attention, for a few free lift tickets and free steaks at the Wobbly, I'll say whatever you want me to say about your mountain.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I have only skied there 5 6 times.  I got enough to Judge.   You dont hold a candlestick. Heck I dont even consider you a big hill in the east.  Cant find another mountain.  I think a couple hundred thousand did.
> HMMM  you are a tool of an employee to make posts like you just did.
> 
> I am guessing tool comes natural to you




Give it up, Whiteface just isn't that rad.  You make it sounds like it Whistler in comparison to K-mart.  It isn't, they are in the same league.  Oh no, but you guys have the slides!  Yeah, and they're never open.  Plus they really aren't that steep. Compared to other easter ski areas they're steep, but when you actually compare them to legit above treeline terrain they're nothing.  Anyway, I'll take good woods skiing over all that icy crap at Whiteface any day, at least it will actually hold snow.

Hell, I don't even like Killington, but your accusations against it are just so ridiculous that I can't keep my mouth shut. 

Anyway, to add some fuel to this fire.  There are two "big hills" in the North East.  Mt. Mansfield and Mt. Washington.  Anything else either either doesn't have enough terrain or the terrain just isn't rad enough.


(Heh, that was fun.:razz


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Anyway, to add some fuel to this fire.  There are two "big hills" in the North East.  Mt. Mansfield and Mt. Washington.  Anything else either either doesn't have enough terrain or the terrain just isn't rad enough.
> 
> 
> (Heh, that was fun.:razz



*cough*katahdin*cough*

...not that I've skied there, but from the looks of it, if you catch it right.....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> *cough*katahdin*cough*
> 
> ...not that I've skied there, but from the looks of it, if you catch it right.....



+1...first time I hiked up to chimney pond I was wanting my skis and snow big time...too bad you have to hike in 13 miles in the winter before you even get to the base!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2008)

Too lazy to read this thread, got as far as Dawson's Creek question and that was it. Anything worthwhile?


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Too lazy to read this thread, got as far as Dawson's Creek question and that was it. Anything worthwhile?



Just [post="344232"]this post[/post].


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just [post="344232"]this post[/post].



Nice.

Other than that, nope- Katie Holmes pretty much signifies the high point.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 12, 2008)

BigK said:


> The mighty Iceface. They really need a better website.



Sugarloaf's new trailmap application is complete and utter crap.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Anyway, to add some fuel to this fire.  There are two "big hills" in the North East.  Mt. Mansfield and Mt. Washington.  Anything else either either doesn't have enough terrain or the terrain just isn't rad enough.
> 
> 
> (Heh, that was fun.:razz



Disrespecting the loaf because you can't handle a little cold weather?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Nice.
> 
> Other than that, nope- Katie Holmes pretty much signifies the high point.




Daaammnnn, now you're talkin!


----------



## JD (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> in your honest (and i know it will be) opinion, what do you think?



about what?

Katadhin....that would SUCK on a split board.
Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just [post="344232"]this post[/post].



That has now changes: To this post


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Anyway, to add some fuel to this fire.  There are two "big hills" in the North East.  Mt. Mansfield and Mt. Washington.  Anything else either either doesn't have enough terrain or the terrain just isn't rad enough.
> 
> 
> (Heh, that was fun.:razz



You forgot about Cardigan and Firescrew.


----------



## RENO (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> I left jersey when I was 18.  Why would I want to go back.
> Greg...It's not my opinion that killington is a joke.  It actually is a joke.  Actually lots of jokes.  Afterall, it's where all the good trees are, esspecially the backside, and I hear there's a shuttle.  That type of experience is the absolute last thing I would want to spend even a minute of my free time "enjoying".
> The only thing they have going for them is their commitment to maintain their ROD longer then any other resort.  A good mtn. to me is an empty one.  It's not nearly as much about terrain as it is about snow conditions.  Some of my best days have been on glof courses on XC skis with a bro or two and a dog or two...Killington represents the opposite of all those things, and the one person who I know who goes on and on and on about the place is a tool among tools....as much as I do hate to generalize, that experience combined with the retarded nature of the argument represented here is enough to convince me.
> That being said, when VT get hit with a dump, it's absolutely the place to be.  Every should go straight there, and hike the top for the secret bowls that take you off the backside to the waiting shuttle...and they always get more snow because they have the highest lift served terrain in the east.


    :dunce:    :roll:


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 12, 2008)

as someone who skis ~ 50 days per season at Killington I can assure you the mountain is entirely worthwhile if you know where to go and when to go there.  LOL - I'll never tell!


----------



## JD (Nov 12, 2008)

Reno.  I'm guessing you're from Jersey?


----------



## RENO (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> The really sad thing is HS posts the bomb and then just sits back and watches the carnage.


Exactly. That's what the idiot wants. He complains about Killington, Rips it a new ahole, rips POWDR, says he's not buying a season pass, etc... and then he buys a season pass anyway (late for more money) and spends most of his days at K. The funniest thing is when he tells people to not buy a season pass early to stick it to POWDR? Let me see, don't buy the pass early, but wait till the last minute and pay POWDR an extra $100-150 for it? Brilliant! Way to stick it to POWDR jackass!


----------



## RENO (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> Reno.  I'm guessing you're from Jersey?


What makes you think that?


----------



## JD (Nov 12, 2008)

You love for killington.

and after looking....YOU ARE!
so predictable.....
this is all meant as BS fun....I know we are all good folks who share the same passions.
Cheers.  I'll be in Dirty Jersey this w/e.  Hopefully it rains and I and can some New Jersey Creeks.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Nov 12, 2008)

Seriously, what is with all the NJ bashing.  Here is the reality, half of those who bash on NJ have never been...the other half could not afford a 1 br in Newark.  Let it go already.  

MB (born and raised in NJ)


----------



## JD (Nov 12, 2008)

Born and raised in New Jersey too....It's my birth right to bash that state.  My family has been there since Bayonne was farmland.  But this is about Killington....you know we need snow when this stuff goes on for 10 pages.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2008)

How about we talk about skiing or something constructive?  Sounds like someone is jonesin' for a ski-off or to make some mandatory GS turns.


----------



## RENO (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> You love for killington.
> 
> and after looking....YOU ARE!
> so predictable.....
> ...


Yes I'm from Joysey and I have a love for the mountains, not just Killington. 
I like posting on this historic thread!


----------



## JD (Nov 12, 2008)

MonkeyBrook said:


> Seriously, what is with all the NJ bashing.  Here is the reality, half of those who bash on NJ have never been...the other half could not afford a 1 br in Newark.  Let it go already.
> 
> MB (born and raised in NJ)



Hmmm.  I bedroom hole in Newark or 3 bedroom house in Vermont....geez....tough call there.
Typical to bring income into the argument as some way to determine the worth of a person....you really are from Jersey.
PS, My mom was born in Newark...before the race riots.  Lovely town.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> Typical to bring income into the argument as some way to determine the worth of a person....



:lol: Riiiiiiight. You do it all the time.


----------



## JD (Nov 12, 2008)

WRU talking about? 
 I have said people choose between lifestyle and descent paying jobs, but I have NEVER infered that someone has more or less value as a person for making their choice...as opposed to the "shut up you can't afford to live here" vibe from Moneybrooks comment.


----------



## evil (Nov 12, 2008)

Born and raised at the Jersey shore here.
If it weren't for a family trip to Killington, I may have never got into snowsports. Nowadays, if it weren't for Killington my preferred mountains might be filed up a bit more, so it has served me well.
Can't stand to ski the place anymore, crowds, amenity overload, bad trail design, ect. Some people like it, fine, cool, I can hear all about your awesome ski trip back home sometime.
Katie Holme's, she's ok, a bit too wholesome for my tastes.
Here's a completely unrelated joke:
How does Snoop Dogg get his shirts so white?
Give up?
.......
BLEYATCH!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 12, 2008)

BigK said:


> You are a complete bro for that statement. Is that what you consider skiing? Driving up to a mountain looking at it, then finding a bar stool for the rest of your time. If K has a decent snow year. It is hard to beat! Bro.


Time  for you to get in your car/truck drive down the access road make a left then your first right and head north.
Bet you will not come back home thing that K-fart is the be all end all in all of Vermont.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> WRU talking about?
> I have said people choose between lifestyle and descent paying jobs, but I have NEVER infered that someone has more or less value as a person for making their choice...as opposed to the "shut up you can't afford to live here" vibe from Moneybrooks comment.



I don't have time to go and hunt done a bunch of examples but I get a vibe from you that you feel anyone that has worked hard and become successful financially in life is somehow inherently an asshole. It's almost like some sort of bitter complex. In fact, you were the one that crowbarred an [post="343968"]income comment[/post] in here first.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 12, 2008)

icedtea said:


> 98 biches!


Newark is exit 98???


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> about what?
> 
> Katadhin....that would SUCK on a split board.
> Oops, wrong thread.




Go ahead and try to ski katadhin the NPS cops will lock you up...been there..and that sux!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread . . .



Me either.  The only thing I got out of it is that there are a disturbing number of people on this forum who have watched Dawson's Creek, apparently on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Me either.  The only thing I got out of it is that there are a disturbing number of people on this forum who have watched Dawson's Creek, apparently on a somewhat regular basis.


It is an attempt of HS to get every one to look at him any any cost. 
LOL


----------



## JD (Nov 12, 2008)

Ummm.  No.  What I find offensive is that  people with means often live in gross excess, consuming the bulk of the worlds resources at the cost of oppressing people who are born in less fortunate situations in other parts of the world.  This American Lifetyle perpetuates poverty and oppression to insure cheap labor and raw matierial extraction from places like africa, which are then shipped to manufacturing centers like India and China where other exploited workers create goods for us to use and throw away when either precieved or deisgned obolesence forces us or makes us think we need to upgrade.  This basic materials economy drives our forign policy which is responsible for most of the death and destruction throughout the world.  Gross excess is what I hate and mostly that is practiced by people who have alot of disposable income and don't have a clue about how unsustainable their exsistance is.  Funny thing is, these same people will tell you what a shame all the suffering in Africa is w/o even realizing that those people suffer under a the rule of a warlord and regimes put and kept in place by us so multi nationals can continue to extract the resources w/o having to compensate the people of africa.  I know alot of people up here who live on trust funds to some degree or another.  Alot of them I call friends.  They are poeple who understand the reality of our world and live very modest lives depite the fact that they have tons of coin.  At the same time I know people who are as fortunate who are living lives of gross excess.  These people are the problem in the world today.  We are brainwashed to consume, it's what we are told gives us value.  It's sad.  I want to be rich...because I would love to be able to afford to give my time to one of the many organizations throughout the country who are trying to counteract the impact of the military industial complex on our daily lives, but, like most of us...pretty much struggle to just keep my house, my health, and my sanity. ( I know alot of you will think my sanity is already lost after reading my post here, and to you I say look beyond the thin veil of lies for the truth, starting with your own exsistance)  I grew up in afluence, not too long ago, someone pointed me in a direction to see the global consequences of such an exsistance....and it's ugly.  But this is a whole other conversation.


----------



## icedtea (Nov 12, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Newark is exit 98???



squan beach killa! you catch the break last week?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 12, 2008)

ctenidae said:


>



I think this bears repeating, particularly in light of the continued existence of this thread.


----------



## icedtea (Nov 12, 2008)

^ the fact that she lets that freak tom cruise hit it definitely degrades her level of hotness.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 12, 2008)

icedtea said:


> ^ the fact that she lets that freak tom cruise hit it definitely degrades her level of hotness.



"Like the fist of an angry God" still applies, though.
Just maybe not quite as angry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Every episode that had Katie Holmes and Michelle Williams in it.:razz:



JEA!!!


RootDKJ said:


> ya know, I just found out this weekend there's a whole group of people who don't like "stuff" in their ice cream, even chocolate chips.  I prefer my ice cream to have a bit of chunky to it.  Who knew



I like Cherry Garcia



ctenidae said:


> Nice.
> 
> Other than that, nope- Katie Holmes pretty much signifies the high point.



Shout out to Tom Cruise



RENO said:


> Yes I'm from Joysey and I have a love for the mountains, not just Killington.
> I like posting on this historic thread!




JErsey in the hizzle



evil said:


> How does Snoop Dogg get his shirts so white?
> Give up?
> .......
> BLEYATCH!



Huh



JD said:


> Ummm.  No.  What I find offensive is that  people with means often live in gross excess, consuming the bulk of the worlds resources at the cost of oppressing people who are born in less fortunate situations in other parts of the world.  This American Lifetyle perpetuates poverty and oppression to insure cheap labor and raw matierial extraction from places like africa, which are then shipped to manufacturing centers like India and China where other exploited workers create goods for us to use and throw away when either precieved or deisgned obolesence forces us or makes us think we need to upgrade.  This basic materials economy drives our forign policy which is responsible for most of the death and destruction throughout the world.  Gross excess is what I hate and mostly that is practiced by people who have alot of disposable income and don't have a clue about how unsustainable their exsistance is.  Funny thing is, these same people will tell you what a shame all the suffering in Africa is w/o even realizing that those people suffer under a the rule of a warlord and regimes put and kept in place by us so multi nationals can continue to extract the resources w/o having to compensate the people of africa.  I know alot of people up here who live on trust funds to some degree or another.  Alot of them I call friends.  They are poeple who understand the reality of our world and live very modest lives depite the fact that they have tons of coin.  At the same time I know people who are as fortunate who are living lives of gross excess.  These people are the problem in the world today.  We are brainwashed to consume, it's what we are told gives us value.  It's sad.  I want to be rich...because I would love to be able to afford to give my time to one of the many organizations throughout the country who are trying to counteract the impact of the military industial complex on our daily lives, but, like most of us...pretty much struggle to just keep my house, my health, and my sanity. ( I know alot of you will think my sanity is already lost after reading my post here, and to you I say look beyond the thin veil of lies for the truth, starting with your own exsistance)  I grew up in afluence, not too long ago, someone pointed me in a direction to see the global consequences of such an exsistance....and it's ugly.  But this is a whole other conversation.



Hippie..and your buddies with tons of coin who live simple lives really should buy a condo in Killington..which is really northeast New Jersey..lol


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hippie..and your buddies with tons of coin who live simple lives really should buy a condo in Killington..which is really northeast New Jersey..lol



funny, i thought Jd's post was one of the best i've read on here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> funny, i thought Jd's post was one of the best i've read on here.




x 2.


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> funny, i thought Jd's post was one of the best i've read on here.



Clearly, you missed my soliloquy about bananas in a brown bag making your whole lunch taste like bananas.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> funny, i thought Jd's post was one of the best i've read on here.



So freaking preachy..I just accept the way we as Americans live..it's very tough to change people so I just worry about myself..I'm definitely happy I wasn't born in Sudan or Ethiopia.  If that were the case I probably wouldn't have to hit the eliptical machine afterwork to lose weight...plus they don't have Outback steakhouse and I freaking love Outback..mmmmmm


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> Clearly, you missed my soliloquy about bananas in a brown bag making your whole lunch taste like bananas.



Damn- totally missd that one. Am I going to have to re-read this whole thread?
Where's Katie Holmes when you need her?


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Nov 12, 2008)

Just do not understand the stereotype stuff...so I figured I would play along.  I am confident that many who bash on NJ have ever spent time there.  We are in RI now but true to the NJ roots (Fairfield).  Carry on....


----------



## mister moose (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> Ummm.  No.  What I find offensive is that  people with means often live in gross excess, consuming the bulk of the worlds resources at the cost of oppressing people who are born in less fortunate situations in other parts of the world.  This American Lifetyle perpetuates poverty and oppression to insure cheap labor and raw matierial extraction from places like africa, which are then shipped to manufacturing centers like India and China where other exploited workers create goods for us to use and throw away when either precieved or deisgned obolesence forces us or makes us think we need to upgrade.  This basic materials economy drives our forign policy which is responsible for most of the death and destruction throughout the world.  Gross excess is what I hate and mostly that is practiced by people who have alot of disposable income and don't have a clue about how unsustainable their exsistance is.  Funny thing is, these same people will tell you what a shame all the suffering in Africa is w/o even realizing that those people suffer under a the rule of a warlord and regimes put and kept in place by us so multi nationals can continue to extract the resources w/o having to compensate the people of africa.  I know alot of people up here who live on trust funds to some degree or another.  Alot of them I call friends.  They are poeple who understand the reality of our world and live very modest lives depite the fact that they have tons of coin.  At the same time I know people who are as fortunate who are living lives of gross excess.  These people are the problem in the world today.  We are brainwashed to consume, it's what we are told gives us value.  It's sad.  I want to be rich...because I would love to be able to afford to give my time to one of the many organizations throughout the country who are trying to counteract the impact of the military industial complex on our daily lives, but, like most of us...pretty much struggle to just keep my house, my health, and my sanity. ( I know alot of you will think my sanity is already lost after reading my post here, and to you I say look beyond the thin veil of lies for the truth, starting with your own exsistance)  I grew up in afluence, not too long ago, someone pointed me in a direction to see the global consequences of such an exsistance....and it's ugly.  But this is a whole other conversation.



What?

First, if you own a car newer than 10 years old, live in more than 800 square feet (which is still pretty generous, ask a Hatian), have more than 1 car in the household, heck, have any car in the house hold, own a flat screen TV, pay for Cable, cell phone, or internet (And we know you have internet), go skiing (We know you go skiing), go out to eat, own a washing machine or dishwasher, then you sir, are affluent, and can well afford to live simpler and send money to Africa.  No need to pontificate on others that should.  One man's comforatable is another man's gross excess.  If you don't get that, then ask a Hatian.  He'll explain it to you.

I agree, irresponsible wealth can be disgusting.  I would place the accent on irresponsible, not the wealth, and that casts a much wider net.

Oh, and please point me towards where you got this:



> ...regimes put and kept in place by us so multi nationals can continue to extract the resources w/o having to compensate the people of africa



I'd be interested in reading up on it.


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2008)

Just sayin...


----------



## icedtea (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> Ummm.  No.  What I find offensive is that  people with means often live in gross excess, consuming the bulk of the worlds resources at the cost of oppressing people who are born in less fortunate situations in other parts of the world.  This American Lifetyle perpetuates poverty and oppression to insure cheap labor and raw matierial extraction from places like africa, which are then shipped to manufacturing centers like India and China where other exploited workers create goods for us to use and throw away when either precieved or deisgned obolesence forces us or makes us think we need to upgrade.  This basic materials economy drives our forign policy which is responsible for most of the death and destruction throughout the world.  Gross excess is what I hate and mostly that is practiced by people who have alot of disposable income and don't have a clue about how unsustainable their exsistance is.  Funny thing is, these same people will tell you what a shame all the suffering in Africa is w/o even realizing that those people suffer under a the rule of a warlord and regimes put and kept in place by us so multi nationals can continue to extract the resources w/o having to compensate the people of africa.  I know alot of people up here who live on trust funds to some degree or another.  Alot of them I call friends.  They are poeple who understand the reality of our world and live very modest lives depite the fact that they have tons of coin.  At the same time I know people who are as fortunate who are living lives of gross excess.  These people are the problem in the world today.  We are brainwashed to consume, it's what we are told gives us value.  It's sad.  I want to be rich...because I would love to be able to afford to give my time to one of the many organizations throughout the country who are trying to counteract the impact of the military industial complex on our daily lives, but, like most of us...pretty much struggle to just keep my house, my health, and my sanity. ( I know alot of you will think my sanity is already lost after reading my post here, and to you I say look beyond the thin veil of lies for the truth, starting with your own exsistance)  I grew up in afluence, not too long ago, someone pointed me in a direction to see the global consequences of such an exsistance....and it's ugly.  But this is a whole other conversation.



i think you are spot on. ONE (love) child born in america has 20x the impact of one born in china and 60x the impact of one born in india


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2008)

icedtea said:


> i child born in america has



....

English, motherfarker!  Do you speak it!?


----------



## icedtea (Nov 12, 2008)

1 sorry about the typo. chill out.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

icedtea said:


> 1 sorry about the typo. chill out.




dont take anything he says personally or seriously.


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2008)

Paul's not around, so I'm filling in for him.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2008)

marc said:


> ....
> 
> English, motherfarker!  Do you speak it!?



lmfao


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 12, 2008)

[QUOTE=Marc;344687]....

English, motherfarker!  Do you speak it!?







[/QUOTE]

He was speaking it pretty well when we saw him in NYC last weekend. Matter of fact, his absolutely gorgeous, hot, perfectly bodied girlfriend was speaking it pretty good as well. Don't be hatin' on Mr. Tea. Nothing there to hate.


----------



## icedtea (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha, thanks JJ. We might have to make a trip in this weekend with the mountain not opening up.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> I left jersey when I was 18.  Why would I want to go back.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cool...what exit are you from..:-D I love driving around the parking lot at Killington yelling JERSEY..in a loud obnoxious voice..you might think I'm lying but I do it everytime I'm at Killington..yes it's a little bit of NJ right in VT,,,In Vermont they say don't Jersey Vermont because the liberal hippies don't want high strung Jersey people in their state..well in Montana they say..don't Vermont Montana because the cowboys, ranchers, and good old boys don't want Latte sipping Liberals in their very conservative state..fun shit..
> 
> I just like to ski..and I get a kick out of all the Jersey Joeys at Killington, Hunter and especially my fabled Blue mountain...Jersey..whatyoutalkinbout..what what





JD said:


> Reno.  I'm guessing you're from Jersey?





JD said:


> Born and raised in New Jersey too....It's my birth right to bash that state.





JD said:


> You love for killington.
> 
> and after looking....YOU ARE!
> so predictable.....



Wow, there is a ton of Jersey hate on here. And along with it, a startling amount of sweeping generalization and ignorance.  




Greg said:


> :lol: Riiiiiiight. You do it all the time.



+1. Bragging about a life of minimal impact and low consumption is no different than bragging about a life of excess and over consumption. Both invoke the way one lives as a point of judgment against others, both individuals and groups, about which they know nothing. In JD's case, it seems as though, for him, those "others" are Killington skiers from New Jersey.



JD said:


> Ummm.  No.  What I find offensive is that  people with means often live in gross excess, consuming the bulk of the worlds resources at the cost of oppressing people who are born in less fortunate situations in other parts of the world.  This American Lifetyle perpetuates poverty and oppression to insure cheap labor and raw matierial extraction from places like africa, which are then shipped to manufacturing centers like India and China where other exploited workers create goods for us to use and throw away when either precieved or deisgned obolesence forces us or makes us think we need to upgrade.  This basic materials economy drives our forign policy which is responsible for most of the death and destruction throughout the world.  Gross excess is what I hate and mostly that is practiced by people who have alot of disposable income and don't have a clue about how unsustainable their exsistance is.  Funny thing is, these same people will tell you what a shame all the suffering in Africa is w/o even realizing that those people suffer under a the rule of a warlord and regimes put and kept in place by us so multi nationals can continue to extract the resources w/o having to compensate the people of africa.  I know alot of people up here who live on trust funds to some degree or another.  Alot of them I call friends.  They are poeple who understand the reality of our world and live very modest lives depite the fact that they have tons of coin.  At the same time I know people who are as fortunate who are living lives of gross excess.  These people are the problem in the world today.  We are brainwashed to consume, it's what we are told gives us value.  It's sad.  I want to be rich...because I would love to be able to afford to give my time to one of the many organizations throughout the country who are trying to counteract the impact of the military industial complex on our daily lives, but, like most of us...pretty much struggle to just keep my house, my health, and my sanity. ( I know alot of you will think my sanity is already lost after reading my post here, and to you I say look beyond the thin veil of lies for the truth, starting with your own exsistance)  I grew up in afluence, not too long ago, someone pointed me in a direction to see the global consequences of such an exsistance....and it's ugly.  But this is a whole other conversation.



Wow. I have a long response to this that I decided against posting, but this seems pretty rote to me. *Obviously global climate change, resource depletion, and human exploitation are ills our global society needs to constantly and vigorously address*. But you really need to be careful what you wish for, in terms of calling for the undoing of some of the positive things that an increasingly global, capitalistic military industrial complex has accomplished. Namely, examine the change in the human condition now to that of our ancestors 100, 200, 500, 10,000 years ago. How do non-MIC societies rate against our own in terms of tolerance, discrimination, and oppression? How do they rate in terms of quality of life/pain, health, life span, and human conscience that spring from things like education, literacy, and knowledge? Is there more misery in the world now or then? 

Hmm, now if we could only find away to continue these positive changes without destroying our planet first...wait...aren't we working on this?

I just find it hard to accept JD's way as "the right way" when it carries with it such condescension and narrow-mindedness, not to mention a judgmental attitude.

And, lastly, I agree with others who have pointed out how hypocritical it is to apply such beliefs as judgments against other people, who you do not really know, on a SKIING forum where we discuss the HOBBY of SKIING, the pursuit of which (as a hobby rather than a mode of transportation) is almost completely made possible by products of the MIC, such as free time, disposable income, synthetic materials, and, when things do not go according to plan, modern medicine.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 12, 2008)

This is by far the most f-up thread I've ever read on AZ.My heads a spinning.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 12, 2008)

SIKSKIER said:


> This is by far the most f-up thread I've ever read on AZ.My heads a spinning.




More so than GSS' couch jump and ensuing discussion?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> More so than GSS' couch jump and ensuing discussion?



You asked for it...


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Give it up, Whiteface just isn't that rad.  You make it sounds like it Whistler in comparison to K-mart.  It isn't, they are in the same league.  Oh no, but you guys have the slides!  Yeah, and they're never open.  Plus they really aren't that steep. Compared to other easter ski areas they're steep, but when you actually compare them to legit above treeline terrain they're nothing.  Anyway, I'll take good woods skiing over all that icy crap at Whiteface any day, at least it will actually hold snow.
> 
> Hell, I don't even like Killington, but your accusations against it are just so ridiculous that I can't keep my mouth shut.
> 
> ...




BIG K you need to take a few lessons from AWF.     He is talking out his arse but he is bringing it.


----------



## Rogman (Nov 12, 2008)

This place is _way_ too weird. I'm going back to reading Kzone for some normalcy.


----------



## ozzy (Nov 12, 2008)

Rogman said:


> This place is _way_ too weird. I'm going back to reading Kzone for some normalcy.



where you'll find a 10 page thread titled "Wednesday" that talks about less than nothing. There is some fine use of photoshop present though towards the end though


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Rogman said:


> This place is _way_ too weird. I'm going back to reading Kzone for some normalcy.


post of the day


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 12, 2008)

JD said:


> Hmmm.  I bedroom hole in Newark or 3 bedroom house in Vermont....geez....tough call there.
> Typical to bring income into the argument as some way to determine the worth of a person....you really are from Jersey.
> PS, My mom was born in Newark...before the race riots.  Lovely town.



Can't comment too much on Newark, because it is rather B&T, but I would point out that the theatre accessible in from Newark (via PATH) is far superior to that in Vermont and can be reached without use of a car.

And while we are on it, how much energy is consumed heating/cooling a tiny 1 bedroom in an apartment block vs. your typical Vermont farm house?


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 12, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I think this bears repeating, particularly in light of the continued existence of this thread.



Repeating the same picture when there are so many to choose from?


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 12, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Wow. I have a long response to this that I decided against posting, but this seems pretty rote to me. *Obviously global climate change, resource depletion, and human exploitation are ills our global society needs to constantly and vigorously address*. But you really need to be careful what you wish for, in terms of calling for the undoing of some of the positive things that an increasingly global, capitalistic military industrial complex has accomplished. Namely, examine the change in the human condition now to that of our ancestors 100, 200, 500, 10,000 years ago. How do non-MIC societies rate against our own in terms of tolerance, discrimination, and oppression? How do they rate in terms of quality of life/pain, health, life span, and human conscience that spring from things like education, literacy, and knowledge? Is there more misery in the world now or then?
> 
> Hmm, now if we could only find away to continue these positive changes without destroying our planet first...wait...aren't we working on this?



Is there more misery in the world now? How do we define that? As a total sum or per capita misery? Globalization has clearly greatly reduced hunger and physical suffering, but the planet is able to support a lot more people now than it previously was.

But seriously...European glaciers melting is poopy.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> BIG K you need to take a few lessons from AWF.     He is talking out his arse but he is bringing it.



Yeah, that's what I thought, no comeback at all.  Yep, Iceface sucks ass.

Do you know what mountain also blows?  Sugarbush.

Byebye, I'm going to turn the oven on, while keeping the door open, and open the freezer and fridge and see which one wins out.  The over/under is 75 degrees.  My bet is on the oven.  Free electricity rulez!!1!!1!1!!!!


----------



## Marc (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought, no comeback at all.  Yep, Iceface sucks ass.
> 
> Do you know what mountain also blows?  Sugarbush.
> 
> Byebye, I'm going to turn the oven on, while keeping the door open, and open the freezer and fridge and see which one wins out.  The over/under is 75 degrees.  My bet is on the oven.  Free electricity rulez!!1!!1!1!!!!



Hahaha... if you're coming down this week to mount bindings, stop by the zoo and get some baby seals.  I've got plenty of clubs.  Also, make sure you're driving with the e brake on.  With your tires at 5 psi and a few cinderblocks in the trunk.  Your car needs exercise just like you do!


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought, no comeback at all.  Yep, Iceface sucks ass.
> 
> Do you know what mountain also blows?  Sugarbush.
> 
> Byebye, I'm going to turn the oven on, while keeping the door open, and open the freezer and fridge and see which one wins out.  The over/under is 75 degrees.  My bet is on the oven.  Free electricity rulez!!1!!1!1!!!!



Crack baby??? Or too many wheaties this morning


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 13, 2008)

> Do you know what mountain also blows? Sugarbush.



Yup, the Bush is currently blowing the white stuff. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Crack baby??? Or too many wheaties this morning



AWFs mom smokes crackrock


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 13, 2008)

*World Hunger*



JD said:


> Ummm.  No.  What I find offensive is that  people with means often live in gross excess, consuming the bulk of the worlds resources at the cost of oppressing people who are born in less fortunate situations in other parts of the world.  This American Lifetyle perpetuates poverty and oppression to insure cheap labor and raw matierial extraction from places like africa, which are then shipped to manufacturing centers like India and China where other exploited workers create goods for us to use and throw away when either precieved or deisgned obolesence forces us or makes us think we need to upgrade.  This basic materials economy drives our forign policy which is responsible for most of the death and destruction throughout the world.  Gross excess is what I hate and mostly that is practiced by people who have alot of disposable income and don't have a clue about how unsustainable their exsistance is.  Funny thing is, these same people will tell you what a shame all the suffering in Africa is w/o even realizing that those people suffer under a the rule of a warlord and regimes put and kept in place by us so multi nationals can continue to extract the resources w/o having to compensate the people of africa.  I know alot of people up here who live on trust funds to some degree or another.  Alot of them I call friends.  They are poeple who understand the reality of our world and live very modest lives depite the fact that they have tons of coin.  At the same time I know people who are as fortunate who are living lives of gross excess.  These people are the problem in the world today.  We are brainwashed to consume, it's what we are told gives us value.  It's sad.  I want to be rich...because I would love to be able to afford to give my time to one of the many organizations throughout the country who are trying to counteract the impact of the military industial complex on our daily lives, but, like most of us...pretty much struggle to just keep my house, my health, and my sanity. ( I know alot of you will think my sanity is already lost after reading my post here, and to you I say look beyond the thin veil of lies for the truth, starting with your own exsistance)  I grew up in afluence, not too long ago, someone pointed me in a direction to see the global consequences of such an exsistance....and it's ugly.  But this is a whole other conversation.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought, no comeback at all.  Yep, Iceface sucks ass.
> 
> Do you know what mountain also blows?  Sugarbush.
> 
> Byebye, I'm going to turn the oven on, while keeping the door open, and open the freezer and fridge and see which one wins out.  The over/under is 75 degrees.  My bet is on the oven.  Free electricity rulez!!1!!1!1!!!!



I have a hard time arguing with ignorant people.  Ignorant people that are still supported by family are the worst  .


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought, no comeback at all.  Yep, Iceface sucks ass.
> 
> Do you know what mountain also blows?  Sugarbush.
> 
> Byebye, I'm going to turn the oven on, while keeping the door open, and open the freezer and fridge and see which one wins out.  The over/under is 75 degrees.  My bet is on the oven.  Free electricity rulez!!1!!1!1!!!!





tjf67 said:


> I have a hard time arguing with ignorant people.  Ignorant people that are still supported by family are the worst  .



He's clearly just messing with you.  Also, I assume the "[f]ree electricity" is because he lives in a college dorm where you pay the same set rate per semester regardless of your electricity consumption, and has nothing to do with being supported by family.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> He's clearly just messing with you.  Also, I assume the "[f]ree electricity" is because he lives in a college dorm where you pay the same set rate per semester regardless of your electricity consumption, and has nothing to do with being supported by family.



I'm thinkin' TJ already got that part


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I have a hard time arguing with ignorant people.  Ignorant people that are still supported by family are the worst  .



I think that means I win.



ski_resort_observer said:


> Yup, the Bush is currently blowing the white stuff. :lol:



Yeah, surprisingly they are also blowing on Mt. Ellen.  What's that all about?


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Byebye, I'm going to turn the oven on, while keeping the door open, and open the freezer and fridge and see which one wins out.  The over/under is 75 degrees.  My bet is on the oven.  Free electricity rulez!!1!!1!1!!!!



dude just shot pizza out my nose. that is the funniest nonsense i have seen in a long time. thats some shit you drop in an argument and it will just shut someone up or they have to break into uncontrolable laughter. thanks


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought, no comeback at all.  Yep, Iceface sucks ass.
> 
> Do you know what mountain also blows?  Sugarbush.
> 
> Byebye, I'm going to turn the oven on, while keeping the door open, and open the freezer and fridge and see which one wins out.  The over/under is 75 degrees.  My bet is on the oven.  Free electricity rulez!!1!!1!1!!!!



I'll put $10 on the oven. Lawson vs Stern in sword fight would be better.


----------

